# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  không có Properties khi click chuột vào Computer

## virus

sao khi em click chuột phải vào computer lại không có thanh prroperties vậy.ai giúp em khắc phục với.

----------


## muabuon

> sao khi em click chuột phải vào computer lại không có thanh prroperties vậy.ai giúp em khắc phục với.


link ảnh die bạn kìa, cái này mình đã tham khảo trên mạng và thấy có nguyên nhân sau:
do virus làm mất file rundll32.exe trong "c:\windows\system32." không những vậy, con vr này còn tạo ra các file dạng *.exe và chuyển đường dẫn mỗi khi bạn muốn tác động vào hardware tới một explore nào đó mà nó mặc định.
bạn muốn diệt con vr này thì phải diệt trong ms dos bằng cách sử dụng phần mềm diệt vr có trong đĩa boot (mua ngoài quán và nhờ họ down cho bản mới nhất).
tùy từng loại đĩa boot mà phần mềm này có thể nằm ở chỗ nào đó, bạn muốn dùng đúng thì cũng phải hỏi cửa hàng bán đĩa cho bạn.
sau khi diệt xong bạn phải cài lại (hoặc cài đè) windows.
tốt nhất hãy cài và cho chạy tự động 1 chương trình diệt vr mạnh sau khi bạn cài lại win.

kết luận: nên dùng 1 trình diệt virus mạnh để khắc phục như kis chẳng hạn

----------


## tintuclqh

bạn có thể giúp mình cach diệt vr bằng đĩa boot được không, chứ nói thế em chịu.và em hỏi xíu nữa là cài win đè là làm sao ạ.( có hình ảnh hướng dẫn thì giúp em nhé) thank.

----------


## tuanesport

> bạn có thể giúp mình cach diệt vr bằng đĩa boot được không, chứ nói thế em chịu.và em hỏi xíu nữa là cài win đè là làm sao ạ.( có hình ảnh hướng dẫn thì giúp em nhé) thank.


 đè tức là đắp nó lên thôi, người ta nói ghost đè chứ có ai nói cài đè đâu
đè tức là ko format mà ghost trực tiếp lên luôn, bạn hiểu chưa,
còn diệt virus thì bạn đang dùng hiren boot lọa nào, nếu 9.6 trở lên thì ko có chương trình quét virus thì phải bạn ah, bạn bỏ đĩa boot vào và chọn mục antivirut tools> có 2 chương trình cho bạn chọn, bạn có thể chọn 1 trong 2 chuơng trình đó

----------


## hungvietuc1

em chẳng biết máy em có ghost không nữa.giờ em ra quán mua 1 đĩa boot với 1 đĩa ghost ah anh.mà em dùng win7 thì đĩa giống xp hay khác.

----------


## kothemyeuz

> em chẳng biết máy em có ghost không nữa.giờ em ra quán mua 1 đĩa boot với 1 đĩa ghost ah anh.mà em dùng win7 thì đĩa giống xp hay khác.


nếu mà bạn cài win 7 thì ko phải là cd đâu mà là dvd đó, còn người ta bán đĩa boot thôi, làm gì có đĩa ghost, bạn có muốn dùng bản ghost ko??? ghost win sp2. sp3 và win 7 mình đều có bạn ah, nếu bạn cần thì mình cho link mà down, mấy bản ghost đó giao diện rất đẹp và nó autodriver luôn
ok. nếu thích thì pm lại nha

----------


## phanloi711

thank bạn nhé.cho mình link đi.mà có thể hướng dẫn mình cách ghost chút không.

----------


## 513minh891

> thank bạn nhé.cho mình link đi.mà có thể hướng dẫn mình cách ghost chút không.


http://dhvinh.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=10206&extra=page=1

hướng dẫn ghost mình post mấy bài trong 4room rồi, bạn tìm nha,

----------


## kientrogia24h

em ghost lại máy bây giờ thì dữ liệu trong máy có bị mất không vậy bạn.

----------


## thambt029

ghost từ tất nhiên mất tất cả trong ổ hệ thống rồi
nói thế này cho dễ hiểu ghost dạng như là 1 dạng save hệ thống khi hệ thống bị lỗi thì ta load lại thì tất cả sẽ trợ lại ban đầu như đã save.
trình trạng của bạn là do virus làm giới hạn phân quyền của bạn! nó sẽ ko thực thi bất cứ mệnh lệnh nào như của adminrator nữa

----------


## vthao93hp

thế ngang bằng cài lại win ah.tương fomat mỗi ổ c.ma dùng multi boot dvd có diệt được virus ở ms-dos không vậy.

----------

